# Which ingredients do you like better?



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Crude Protein (Not Less Than) 32.0%
Crude Fat (Not Less Than) 15.0%
Crude Fiber (Not More Than) 3.0%
Moisture (Not More Than) 11.0% 

3586 kcal/kg (calculated) – One pound provides 383 kcal of metabolizable energy (calculated). One cup (100 grams) provides 107 calories (Caloric content calculated using Modified Atwater Method). 

Salmon Deboned, Chicken Meal, Potato Dehydrated, Turkey Meal, Canola Oil, Sweet Potato Dehydrated, Dried Egg, (preserved with mixed tocopherols – a source of Natural Vitamin E and Ascorbic Acid, a source of Vitamin C), Yeast Culture, Natural Dried Chicken Liver, Dicalcium Phosphate, Lysine, Guar Gum, Sea Salt, Alfalfa, Salmon Oil, Choline Chloride, Acai Berry Freeze Dried, Blueberry Dried, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Dried Venison Broth, Zinc Amino Acid Complex, Chondroitin Sulfate, Glucosamine Hydrochloride, Natural Venison Flavor, Chicory Root, Marigold Extract, Rosemary Extract, Lactobacillus Plantarum, Enterococcus Faecium, Lactobacillus Casei, Lactobacillus Acidophilus, Natural Celery Flavor, Iron Amino Acid Complex, Vitamin E Supplement, Manganese Amino Acid Complex, Natural Color (tumeric), Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Copper Amino Acid Complex, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin D3, Niacin, Lecithin, Riboflavin Supplement, Biotin, Ethylenediamine Dihydriodide, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Cobalt Amino Acid Complex, Folic Acid, Thiamine Mononitrate, Sodium Selenite.

*OR*

Whitefish, Whitefish Meal, Salmon Meal, Menhaden Fish Meal, Potatoes, Dried Ground Potato, Canola Oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols, a natural source of Vitamin E), Pea Fiber, Tomato Pomace, Natural Fish Flavor, Flaxseed, Carrots, Sweet Potatoes, Kale, Broccoli, Spinach, Parsley, Apples, Blueberries, Vitamins & Minerals, Choline Chloride, Chicory Root Extract, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Glucosamine Hydrochloride, Chondroitin Sulfate, Dried Lactobacillus plantarum, Enterococcus faecium, Lactobacillus casei, Lactobacillus acidophilus Fermentation Products, Rosemary Extract.

Protein min:34%	
Fat min:14%	
Fiber max:7%	
Moisture max:10%	
Ash max:n/a%
Caloric density? 3,270 kcal/kg and 350 kcal/cup


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

I like the second one better. The first one I don't like because it has yeast, eggs, and I don't like too many different proteins sources in one meal. The fish one looks more simple. I think though, it really just depends on what each individual dog does better on.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

I like the second one better because the first 4 ing. are protein the first one has potatoes ahead of the 4th protein. They both look like preminum foods. Looks like you can't go wrong with either one. Which one do your dogs like best?


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> I like the second one better because the first 4 ing. are protein the first one has potatoes ahead of the 4th protein. They both look like preminum foods. Looks like you can't go wrong with either one. Which one do your dogs like best? [/B]



We're on the 2nd one, which is Wellness Core. 

The first one is Merrick's new grain free....was just wondering what others thought of them side by side, without saying what they were.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Isn't the protein kinda high on both? i guess it depends on the age of the baby.


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

I have spent several weeks researching foods and snacks....maybe I should say months. In the meantime, I have bounced around. Zippy eats the Royal Canine which is a nice surprise as she is really very busy and doesn't have much time to eat lol.

The question I have with a lot of the products having fish of any kind as the first ingredient is that since they are composed of about 80 % water, it makes me wonder about that first ingredient; however they do follow with chicken meal and turkey meal in one and the fish meals in the other. Overall they look pretty good. 

I finally found a really great comparison site not sponsored by any particular brand dogfood. It provides the markers used in rating each product. It is a VERY comprehensive list of products including some snacks/supplements. My focus was on dry foods for the moment. I have also spent the afternoon researching snacks claiming to be natural and some organic. I did find some certified organics tho made in THE USA. I have not gone through the dogfoods, however to see which of the foods rated 10/10 are made in the USA, etc. I just collected the 10s for dry dogfood. I don't mind sharing if anyone wants.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

You may want to read this it's very informative. 
http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=labelinfo101


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

I'm an idiot. My guys are not on the Ocean formula..duh. They're on the original formula of Core, which is chicken and turkey. I was thinking of switching over to the Ocean.


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

I'd like to see any data you have found. What is the website? Right now my dogs eat Innova.
Thanks.



> I have spent several weeks researching foods and snacks....maybe I should say months. In the meantime, I have bounced around. Zippy eats the Royal Canine which is a nice surprise as she is really very busy and doesn't have much time to eat lol.
> 
> The question I have with a lot of the products having fish of any kind as the first ingredient is that since they are composed of about 80 % water, it makes me wonder about that first ingredient; however they do follow with chicken meal and turkey meal in one and the fish meals in the other. Overall they look pretty good.
> 
> I finally found a really great comparison site not sponsored by any particular brand dogfood. It provides the markers used in rating each product. It is a VERY comprehensive list of products including some snacks/supplements. My focus was on dry foods for the moment. I have also spent the afternoon researching snacks claiming to be natural and some organic. I did find some certified organics tho made in THE USA. I have not gone through the dogfoods, however to see which of the foods rated 10/10 are made in the USA, etc. I just collected the 10s for dry dogfood. I don't mind sharing if anyone wants.[/B]


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

Dog Food Analysis


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> Crude Protein (Not Less Than) 32.0%
> Crude Fat (Not Less Than) 15.0%
> Crude Fiber (Not More Than) 3.0%
> Moisture (Not More Than) 11.0%
> ...


I like the looks of the Core, and would cut the protein by mixing it with rice or some other carb or veggies.

In the end tho', it is what they will eat. :biggrin:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

You can cut the high protein by using less and adding raw veggies and fruit. Wellness is a very good food, but it didn't agree with Nikki. She got runny....So I've been mixing Cal Natural with EVO.


----------

